# Saying stupid things to a therapist



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

I had a keyworker who was really great and I was very fond of her but then I said some stupid things to her and she wouldn't work with me any more. I feel so stupid like I've done something horrible to myself. I really miss her now and I feel it's not healthy to miss a keyworker like that but I can't take it off my mind.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Unless you said something insulting, she shouldn't of stopped working with you because of that. :|


----------



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Unless you said something insulting, she shouldn't of stopped working with you because of that. :|


Well I was being insulting.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sdistant said:


> Well I was being insulting.


welcome to the club


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

What did you say that you feel was stupid/insulting?


----------



## LaSmalllFry (May 1, 2015)

Have you tried sending her a letter of apology?


----------

